# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Madereros promoverán oferta forestal y maderable con miras a la exportación

## gpacheco

*Pucallpa, oct. 15 (ANDINA).-* Con el propósito de promover la oferta forestal y contribuir al desarrollo de una oferta maderable adecuada y diversificada, la Cámara de Comercio, Industria y Turismo de Ucayali y la Asociación de Productores Forestales de Ucayali realizarán en Pucallpa el I Encuentro Nacional Maderero, del 5 al 8 de noviembre.  
Se busca fomentar el desarrollo de mercados nacionales e internacionales, tomando como base una gestión empresarial mejorada que permita consolidar las alianzas estratégicas, el buen manejo y transformación de la materia prima, y así garantizar buenas oportunidades de negocio. 
Los organizadores indicaron que, según un informe de Perucámaras, los envíos de madera de Ucayali sumaron 15.52 millones de dólares el primer semestre del año, frente los 25.82 millones del mismo período de 2008. 
Entre las partidas exportadas figuran las tablillas y frisos para parqués sin ensamblar por 8.91 millones de dólares, demás maderas aserradas o desbastada longitudinalmente por 2.74 millones. 
El encuentro, a realizarse en el Campo Ferial de Yarinacocha, está dirigido al sector forestal maderero (exportadores, comerciantes, transformadores de madera en las diferentes cadenas productivas y a toda empresa vinculada al sector forestal). 
Se llevará a cabo una exhibición del potencial de la madera de concesiones forestales, comunidades nativas y permisos agrícolas; se presentarán productos maderables elaborados y la capacidad productiva de la industria forestal, entre otras actividades. 
Paralelamente, se desarrollará el Foro Regional para la Promoción de la Segunda Transformación de la Madera  Partes y Piezas, que busca el intercambio de conocimientos y experiencias sobre el tema. 
También se ha programado el campeonato nacional de motosierra, concurso nacional de diseños en madera, concurso de tallado en madera y concurso al mejor reporte forestal. 
Apoyan la organización del evento el gobierno regional de Ucayali y su dirección de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, el municipio del distrito de Yarinacocha y el Instituto Superior Tecnológico Suiza.Temas similares: Artículo: Osinfor, Loreto y concesionarios promoverán inversión responsable en sector forestal Artículo: Exportación de madera cayó 11% en primer trimestre afectada por poca oferta y mercados en problemas Adex descarta que suspensión de Ley Forestal genere problemas de corto plazo en exportación de madera Reforestan mil hectáreas de Tocache para conservación del suelo y aprovechamiento maderable Trabajadores forestales y pequeños madereros marcharon contra la Ley Forestal en Pucallpa

----------

